# wondering what these are?



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

It is right of the candy cane, it is flat looking and tenticles around his whole body. I know alot you will say bristleworm but i dont think it is, i have them and this looks different. It glues itself to substrate like a snail and that is how it moves and is real thin. Well anyway just curious what it might be cause i am seeing more and more of them in my tank.


----------



## fishy-mush (Jan 9, 2007)

i can't see the pic real well , but my guess would be some fan worm or probably aiptasia, a type of anemone that come out when uncured rock is added to a tank, if so dont go pulling with your fingers as it will leave its severed body stuck to the rock and respawn


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

come on someone has to have a better guess. I am thinking they may have hatched out of eggs. cause ever since if seen them there has been little brown oval split open egg cassings sometimes. Like i Found 5 so far.


----------

